

Ask HN: Google Adsense for Search Alternatives - jarsj

I am forced to look one because we are building our own search engine and want to show ads alongside. Google won't send ads without their search results. What we would want is something that gives us an Ads feed for a query. Is there something like this in market ?
======
ohashi
Don't think anyone has size/scale except big 3: google, yahoo, MS. Smaller
alternatives are stuff like AdBrite.

